# My new invasion has arrived



## littlejohn78 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello all first of all after the long wait of about 6 weeks my new Bowtech Invasion RH 70lb Mossy Oak Infinity arrived. The bow looks great I love the finish and the in velvet feel of the Bowtechs ( by the way I also have a Destroyer 350). I have currently outfitted this bow with a sureloc lethal weapon and 12 inch doinker stabilizer. My first thoughts of how this bow shoots is as follows:

1 Draw cycle is smooth for a 2 cam bow I dont really notice a hump so much at the end of the draw as it just pulls hard all the way through then BOOM valley much like the Destroyer. I will tell you this when I first started shooting my Destroyer I thought that there was no way I could make a smooth draw with this bow same thing any one would think with the Invasion but after shooting either of these bows for an extended period of time your muscle memory takes over and a smooth draw is very easy. I have had my Invasion for 3 days and draw is smooth to me now.

2 Noise WOW THIS THING IS FREAKIN QUIET did I say this bow is quiet man I am impressed great job Bowtech I personally feel that the Mathews Z7 series are some of the quietest bows out there but the Invasion is right there with them on noise. 

3 Feel of the shot: Just like everyone else is saying bottom kicks up at the shot but this bow is really dead in the hand. The only way I feel a Buzz that everyone speaks of is if I close hand shoot the bow trust me when I say this is a non issue great feel. One thing I noticed that I liked about this bow over the Destroyer and some of the other bows out there this year is the amount of torque you can apply at the grip without it affecting the bow I no that in order for me to shoot my Destroyer 350 consistently I have to have a perfect torque free grip every time the Inasion is not nearly as particular about and dont say its because of the brace height I have friends with 340's and I can watch there bows do the same. 

I am currently shooting a 28.5 inch draw and will be posting pics,chrono speeds and more once I have a chance to get it all tuned in perfectly. I for one am excited to see how this bow groups down range and what kind of arrows it likes.


----------



## -MK- (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome bow man. I just bought one also with mots cammo and 80# limbs with a 29.5 inch draw. I am going to be shooting around 420gr arrows out of mine but am curious what you will be shooting. I really love the invasion and can't wait to do some good old hunting with it. FYI mine is not set up yet with a peep b/c I'm waiting on my spot hogg sights to come in the mail, but I chrono'd mine at 80# 29.5 inch draw with a 448gr arrow and was using a whisker biscuit. (Minus 3-4FPS) The speed came out to be a solid 314FPS. I didn't notice much pull difference in the 70lb and 80lb limbs. Best of luck!!!


----------



## littlejohn78 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I chronoed the Invasion today at 28.5" draw and 68.8lbs draw weight it shot 3 350 grained arrows all at 322fps my hunting arrows weigh 369grains and they shot 312 FPS not too bad so far the bow shoots a Easton 340 spine with quick spin fletches well, and my GT 22 ultralites fly good. Didnt take but about 20 minutes and had it shooting bullet hoes through paper. Very easy bow to tune. My buddy Abe over at BFE archery tuned the bow from start to finish it was probably an hour I highly recomend that if you buy a new bow PLEASE take the time to have it tuned properly just buying a bow off the shelf and getting all your accessories put on does not mean that your bow is going to operate at peak performance.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

So how do you like it now that you've had it for a couple of months? Any problems or issues?

How many arrows have you shot through it so far?

What other bows have you shot in the past that led you to the Invasion? Have you always owned Bowtechs?

I'm currently have a Mathews Reezen 7.0 and am trying to decide between an Elite Pulse and a Bowtech Invasion. I have shot a Z7, Z7 extreme, Monster 7, Monster 6, Hoyt Carbon Element, Elite Pulse and Bowtech Invasion in the last two months (half in the last week, I drove 80 miles yesterday to shoot an Invasion side by side with an Elite). The Elite shot 10fps faster than the new Monster 6 (Mathews fastest model currently) and the Invasion shot 8fps faster than the Elite.

I'm not a total speed freak, but I have a relatively short 27.5" draw, so I'm at a disadvantage in speed with any bow I shoot, so I want to get a resonably fast bow to make up for some of that. For anyone who's never shot an Elite I would recommend trying it out. It's the only bow out of all the top models I've shot that made me say 'wow' when I drew it. The initial ramp is steeper, feeling heavier than my bow which has 3.5lbs more draw weight, but once it breaks over the back wall is like a brick! Deep valley and at 61lbs of draw weight the holding pressure was barely 4lbs. Thats 92% let-off! And once I have drawn I like to relax a little. Too much and most bows will fold up on you trying to let down, but this bow felt like I almost had to push the string (I could relax that much) before it started to let down.

Now I'm told that the Pulse is identical to some model of Bowtech 4 years ago, in other words Elite is 4 years behind Bowtech. But it does have an awesome draw. I don't like the fact that it's as heavy as my current bow and 2" longer, plus the 6" brace height I'm not sure I'm sold on yet. Proportionately, a 6" brace height for me is probably similar to someone a foot taller with a 30" draw length. The bowtech had a nice draw, similar to what I shoot now. It's very light, quiet and smooth. I am leaning towards the Bowtech because I think that in the end it will be a more accurate bow. No matter how much I like the draw of the Elite, accuracy happens when the string is going forward, not backward.

I'm really wrestling over the decision right now, but at this point I believe I'm leaning towards the Invasion.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Invasion...pure and simple. (Put an IQ sight on it and you'll be dangerous in no time)

6" Brace is WAY too short to be a "Forgiving" bow. 
ANY mistake with grip, anchor, form, stance, release or follow through will be exaggerated by that short brace. For me..7+. I'm not a pro like EVERYONE else here! (LOL)


OH yea...
The chronograph numbers shown in the above posts are REALISTIC unlike most seen on this board. 
It seems like the gang here think they're impressing each other with speed. Like fishermen..they lie. (Did I tell you about the 40 pound Bluegill I caught today on 2 pound test?)

I'm impressed by shot placement. 

I know of and can certify Caribou and other Alaska and African game that have been blown through by a Beautiful tiny girl using 45 pounds with a 24.5" draw. That bow was delivering 220 fps and 40 pounds KE. (2008 Bowtech Equalizer)

I am not a large man but I can hold 15 pounds at full draw for a half hour. My wife and I are turkey hunters. I'm not so sure of 92% letoff.

It will be another 26 years before the patent for the Binary cams will expire. The rest of the industry is 5 years behind and they know it. I simply LOVE those binary cams. Tuned all the time. Never needs Timing adjustments forever.

Personally, make mine Bowtech/Diamond.


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw the draw measurement when he did it. I didn't believe him so I had him do it again so I could watch. 61 pounds of draw weight and 4.1 holding pounds. That's between 92-93% let-off. It's pretty amazing. As I said, I absolutely love the draw cycle on the Pulse, the valley and back wall are fantastic. But I like the lightness, 7" brace height, binary cams and FLX-guard of the Invasion. Ultimately I think it will be a more accurate weapon which is why I put a deposit on a Black Ops last night! Putting my Mathews Reezen 7 up for sale this weekend. Can't wait for my new Invasion to come in!


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

How do you like that IQ Sight? I looked them up a week or so ago. It's a neat idea. I guess it would really help with anchoring inconsistencies? Just wish they had the micro tuning knobs, plus I really like my Trophy Ridge vertical pin sight because you get an almost totally unobstructed view.


----------



## bowhuntermanpa (Mar 15, 2007)

What is that plastic V thing on the bow that holds it upright I want one of those but dont know how to find one if I dont know what its called?


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

I purchased one yesterday that is a little different. You don't have to remove it to shoot your bow because it attaches to the riser instead of the limbs. It's made by Pole Mountain and is called the Bowlegs Bow Bipod.











http://polemountainoutdoors.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/itemdetail&itemid=2


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

The IQ sight took me from a mediocre shooter to a machine in no time.
Use your peep and the "EYE" will FORCE you to be EXACTLY in the same place every time. 

YOU CANNOT TORQUE OR ALTER YOUR FORM IN ANY WAY WITHOUT INSTANTLY KNOWING IT!!

In a week I was a MUCH better shooter.

Two thumbs up.

(You could use it to master your form then remove it later)


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm leaning towards the Anchor Site now. Very similar concept, but a bit more adjustments/fine tuning than the IQ Sight in my opinion, plus about 50 pages on here (46 in one thread alone) of people swearing by it. It gets rid of your peep all together, or you can keep your peep if that's what you're comfortable with. It has all the same advantages of displaying your incorrect form/anchor/torque, but can be used with any sight you choose. I really like my hunting sight right now, it's a Trophy Ridge Micro Alpha v5. I may swap to another sight for 3D and tournament stuff along with different arrows. Not sure yet. 

Just got my invasion last week and had to shoot in the R100 (2 days later) this past weekend (both days, all 100 targets). I was on jury duty, on a Murder trail that lasted 6 days and went long into the evening every day (so no practice when I got home), so I only got to get my 10/20yd pin close and 30 and 40 yard pins were just in the ballpark at best. I might have gotten to shoot 20 arrows through this new Invasion Black Ops before the R100 that morning. I shot a 470 on Saturday which I thought was great (30 points down from a 10 ring average) since I just got the bow and didn't have it sighted in properly yet, plus shooting my weaker spined arrows from my last bow. 

I also shot the steel challenge. Didn't win, but did make it all the way through to the end (top 15-20% I'd guess) without blowing up both of my arrows (only allowed two for this event) so I was very happy. I can say this bow is the most awesome bow I've ever shot. VERY quiet, no hand shock, no vibe, very light, and it's so accurate, I was very impressed!

I even shot FOBs through it half of the 50 target course on Sunday because it was very windy. I didn't make any adjustments to my QAD Ultra Rest HDX, shot one arrow with a FOB on it at the house, exactly the same way the bow shop mounted the rest and it had perfect clearance, so I shot them on Sunday and did much better in the windy conditions than I had done on the first half with Blazers.

I have a Bowlegs Bipod on mine also and it works great on the invasion with a mid-length stabilizer. I was using a borrowed stab since my Stokerized SS1 hasn't come in yet. It is 13" long and was the perfect kick-stand. Kept my bow off the ground all weekend and dirt out of the cams.

I love this bow!!!


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

thats a sweet looking rig and its putting up some nice numbers as well.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Code.Mafia said:


> I saw the draw measurement when he did it. I didn't believe him so I had him do it again so I could watch. 61 pounds of draw weight and 4.1 holding pounds. That's between 92-93% let-off. It's pretty amazing. As I said, I absolutely love the draw cycle on the Pulse, the valley and back wall are fantastic. But I like the lightness, 7" brace height, binary cams and FLX-guard of the Invasion. Ultimately I think it will be a more accurate weapon which is why I put a deposit on a Black Ops last night! Putting my Mathews Reezen 7 up for sale this weekend. Can't wait for my new Invasion to come in!


So Im assumming the valley is adjustable? I shot 3 shots out of an invasion at the store and all I noticed is there was NOOO valley at all. I mentioned it to the sales man and he said,yep them speed bow just want to go. I knew I was no longer interested with that valley but would try one again if its adjustable.


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

I had one dealer say that you could adjust the valley some, but I don't know how true it is. He said you'd give up some speed, which would be fine, it's plenty fast.


----------



## GOAT.JCE (May 17, 2011)

I picked up my Invasion today and the thing is just amazing i got mine with an 11" octane stabalizer, octane tripwire rest, and a trophy ridge alpha v5 sight. i do though believe i will be returning the sight as all the pins dont line up correctly


----------

